
Risk-Based Testing - cstejerean
http://homepage.mac.com/s_lott/iblog/architecture/C20071019092637/E20080822062946/index.html
======
pasbesoin
The links provided are "MacBroken". Here they are, fixed:

<http://www.satisfice.com/articles/hrbt.pdf>

[http://www.stickyminds.com/getfile.asp?ot=XML&id=13289&#...</a><p><a
href="http://www.cs.tut.fi/tapahtumat/testaus04/schaefer.pdf"
rel="nofollow">http://www.cs.tut.fi/tapahtumat/testaus04/schaefer.pdf</a><p>Or
maybe it's NoScript getting in the way. Anyway...

